# Weekend on the Grand....



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Finally got to take advantage of the Grand being in good condition. We got them way, way up the river, in the middle of the river and way down low on the river. My 9 year old nephew caught one on his own, set the hook and reeled it in himself! I was busy getting the tangles out of the trees when I heard him yell, "I got one!" I thought that meant another snag, but snags don't jump 2 feet out of the water. That made my day. He has come out four years in a row now, and usually I hook them and he reels them in. This was a huge stepping stone today. I guess waders will be on his Christmas list. 
The 3 pictures that look the same are in fact 3 different fish, caught on 3 consecutive drifts. Can't say I have ever done that before. All in all, it was an awesome weekend on the Grand!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sweet that is great for him just change his hat lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Matt killing the grand as usual. I have seen a lot of reports from the grand that were less than ideal, glad to see you are doing well!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Very cool Matt!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very cool to get the kids involved in steelhead fishing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats! I took my 7-year-old out Sunday but we got skunked. Still hoping to get him is first steel.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That's awesome. It is a great feeling being able to share your passion with others, especially youngsters. I felt the same way when my fiancé caught and landed her first all by herself. I fished the Grand too, I was surprised to find the fish so spread out, but we managed to put a spanking on them later Saturday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Jim, believe it or not I dragged your buddy Joe out kayaking. He actually made it 6 or 7 miles. He said his arms were sore from all that paddling, I told him my arms were sore from reeling in all those fish right in his face...HaHaHa.
Phil, the Grand seemed like it was tough fishing Saturday morning, but once we moved away from all the rif raf we started doing really well. 
Everyone else, thanks for the kind words, I think I had more fun watching the youngster catch his fish than I have had all season. 
I have noticed a lack of good fishing reports, so I figured I would share one.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Phineous J slappin faces once again. Nice work. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking good! Great work!


----------

